# YouTube Channel's



## welsh muscle (Nov 21, 2013)

What ones do you subscribe to for recipe ideas?

Mine are the diet kitchen, michael kory fitness and the protein chef.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

yeah diet kitchen has got some good videos


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Theonlinecoach. Always funny to see if he can finish a video without his kid waking up!

Edit: not so much recipes sorry.

Fit men cook is my go to when I want something new.


----------

